# Discharge and ICU visit



## jdibble (May 4, 2010)

Hopefully someone can help with this question.  I have a doctor who saw a patient in ICU earlier in the day and then later that day discharged the patient.  They are questioning can they bill both the visit and discharge or ir one or the other, which one?  

Thanks for the help!

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## Cordray (May 4, 2010)

The physician must bill the same admitting status as the hospital. Therefore, it would be wise to confirm that the patient was actually an inpatient admission as opposed to observation, since they were discharged the same day.  There are admit/discharge same date codes:99234,99235,99236 that can be used depending on the documentation.


----------



## jdibble (May 4, 2010)

*Let me clarify better....*

Apparently the patient was already inpatient, but on the day of the discharge, the Hospitalist saw the patient during rounds and then the patient was discharged later that day.  He is questioning if he can bill for both the round and the discharge or would he bill only one service and if so, which one - subsequent visit or Discharge service.

Thanks for your response.

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## randiroyder (May 4, 2010)

The doctor can only bill for one or the other, he can not bill for both visits. My Hospitalist usually chooses the discharge code.

I hope this helps,


----------



## jdibble (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Randi - that was what I needed!


----------

